# What kind of filter should I use for a 5 gallon nano tank?



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 5 gallon cube tank with full of ada soil and plants. I am not planning to add any fish at the moment.
What type of filter should I use? I do have a Fluval 305 but I think it is gonna be too strong for the small tank. Or should I just use an AquaClear 50 or even an AC30? Any suggestions would be really appriciated.

Thanks.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

aquaclear 20 is good enoughm the other models are overkill.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU has some small HOB filters from Aqua Nova ( Aqua Nova ) that would be ideal for that . The next size up would be a good choice too as it has adjustable flow with a built in skimmer. Also a Hagen elite mini might work, has adjustable flow as well, but is an internal filter.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Overkilled ? Is there such a thing haha 

All the filter identified could be throttle down on their flow rate. 

The intake output on the 304 may look a bit bulky on the 5g. And yes, I admit that it may be just a tiny little bit overkilled 

I would vote for an AC30 for sure or even the AC50.


----------

